# Jim's Loft



## jimboy61 (Jun 15, 2007)

*Hi all*

Im new here, and basically new to keeping and raising pigeons. I had about 50 when i was a kid of 12 when i lived in California. I had a hodge podge of materials i threw together to make a loft that kept approx 50 pigeons. I had all sorts, there was a small feed store close to where i lived in Sun Valley ( North Hollywood) , that sold fancy pigeons, some racers. I spent every cent i earned as a paperboy on pigeons. I had a pair of Kings, Tipplers, an assortment of different tumblers, and anything that looked pretty. I had them all for about 2 1/2 years before we moved east and i wasnt allowed, or have the room to be able to have them again. I want to get into raising them again. SO im going to say im new because i really have no idea what im doing now. All i learned when i was a kid , about feeding and caring for them is limited. I was lucky too, I never had much trouble with sick birds, the bred fine and i had a ball. I want to buy some racers and some tumblers again. Im thinking of building a loft approx 10ft x 12 ft with an 8 ft open gable attic. Im a carpenter so the ability to build is there, i just need ideas, mostly with nest boxes, im not sure i know what to do there. If i could get a few ideas as to how to partition this space into nest boxes and community space etc.., i would def appreciate all the help. Oh, and where and how to buy birds, i live in northern Va so i could drive to nearby locations to get birds. Plus a little hint on what to expect to pay for average birds. Thank you all in advance.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

jimboy61 said:


> Im new here, and basically new to keeping and raising pigeons. I had about 50 when i was a kid of 12 when i lived in California. I had a hodge podge of materials i threw together to make a loft that kept approx 50 pigeons. I had all sorts, there was a small feed store close to where i lived in Sun Valley ( North Hollywood) , that sold fancy pigeons, some racers. I spent every cent i earned as a paperboy on pigeons. I had a pair of Kings, Tipplers, an assortment of different tumblers, and anything that looked pretty. I had them all for about 2 1/2 years before we moved east and i wasnt allowed, or have the room to be able to have them again. I want to get into raising them again. SO im going to say im new because i really have no idea what im doing now. All i learned when i was a kid , about feeding and caring for them is limited. I was lucky too, I never had much trouble with sick birds, the bred fine and i had a ball. I want to buy some racers and some tumblers again. Im thinking of building a loft approx 10ft x 12 ft with an 8 ft open gable attic. Im a carpenter so the ability to build is there, i just need ideas, mostly with nest boxes, im not sure i know what to do there. If i could get a few ideas as to how to partition this space into nest boxes and community space etc.., i would def appreciate all the help. Oh, and where and how to buy birds, i live in northern Va so i could drive to nearby locations to get birds. Plus a little hint on what to expect to pay for average birds. Thank you all in advance.


Jim, first of all welcome to Pigeon Talk.........where in VA are you? My husband and I are down in Martinsville, VA, about 20 miles north of the NC state line. 
If you visit our web site, we have a small widowhood loft and the plans are there on the page. It's a 8 X 16, so not quite as big as you're thinking about, but it might give you some ideas. 
I'm going to ask one of the moderators to move your thread so that's it's listed on it's own and not at the end of this one. 
We'll name it "jim's loft".......how's that? LOL


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

Jim
Renee can help you out greatly on birds and advice. The question I would ask you are you wanting to be a competitive racer, or just have some birds to fly around the house? I am sure there are those who would be more than happy to set you up with free birds. I have birds that were sired by $1500 birds. Some sell offspring for $3000. My advice would be invest what you can spend on the best birds you can find. I found a great mentor who is looking for a successor to cary on his bloodlines. I buy his bands and pay his AU dues and supply birds for him for futurities. Thats how I pay for my birds. You can look to the AU help a begginner program for quality birds. The GHC in Florida has birds to help new fliers http://www.gulfcoasthomingclub.com/. You can also have birds shipped to you. Warren at SFL sells youngbird kits for racing in the spring. I always have birds at the end of Youngbirds. If you want quality birds, I would look to Warren, Renee, Me, and others in your area with sound stock and good race records. I would read all you can. If you want to be a serious racer think about a few good quality breeders or kits from someone who wins locally. Auctions are in my opinion a last resort. The birds come with no support, no mentor. Some are out for money, some are out to help. I am always looking for people to fly my youngbird kits, Warren is looking also a $250 a pop for his kits. You could get a few solid pairs of breeders and then add a few youngbird kits to make a team for next year. Late hatches are also a good way to get fliers top offspring at cheaper prices. Private message me and I can give you some options.

Randy


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

Jim
A few auction sites that will give you an idea of what birds sell for would be:

www.ipigeon.com
www.pigeonauction.com

And for birds we all dream about.
http://www.pipa.be/
top left pigeons for sale.
This site is also a great learning tool about racing pigeons. 

I think Warren spends money here.

Other interesting sites

http://www.pigeonnews.tv/
http://stuart.malcolm4.users.btopenworld.com/link.htm
http://www.silvio-co.com/pigeons/medicati.htm

and so on

Randy


----------



## jimboy61 (Jun 15, 2007)

Thank you very much Randy and Renee  . I live in Stafford county, Northern Va. I appreciate all the advice and links very much, i think ill be hitting links till i work my way around the entire internet, LOL. I'm really just looking to have some birds for amateur purposes, for now anyway, who knows how ill feel when i get a little experience under my belt. I want some racers, ive always loved them, i havnt actually had many. When i was a kid, (im 46 now), i remember paying i think $50 for a pair of nice homers and that was approx 1972. I had about 3 pairs total. They were awesome birds. I just loved when we would take trips to the beach or mountains and releasing them when we were leaving, and trying to beat them home, but we never did lol. I guess i really want to have some for recreation at the moment, and learn as much as i can, because im completely ignorant when it comes to diseases and drugs. Where to get the proper feed and grit, etc.., is also something ill have to find. And can you keep tumblers and birds like that with racers? Or are they incompatible? I dont remember having any problems? but again, i was a kid and kind of oblivious so who knows. I love this place, you guys are so cool and i look forward to talking to you all and learning so much in the future, and probably meeting you someday too  . Im getting really excited and cant wait to get started. Again, thank you all for the help.


----------



## jimboy61 (Jun 15, 2007)

*Thank you Renee*

I dont mind you moving the post at all, and now ill go look at your website, as i grin like an idiot, im havin a blast doin this lol.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Jim, yea, have a look around and learn all you can BEFORE you get the birds. It's much easier on you AND the birds. We are going to cut down on some breeders this year. Got way to many. Now after about 5 years, we've got an OB race team built up and there's no reason to raise as many young birds as we've raised the past few years. Plus........due to arthritis, I'm not quite a spry as I used to be and tending to these guys in the winter isn't quite as much fun or as easy as it once was. So, just keep in touch, ask as many questions as you'd like and once you've got a loft up and are ready for some birds, we'll talk.


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

Jim

I would if you are interested in racing, get the best birds you can afford. This will help you form a good family of birds and not have birds that you do not want in the long run. I think many people make the mistake of taking any birds offered to them. Do you homework it will help you in the long run. I would start with youngbirds or a few quality pair of birds. This way you could test the youngbirds before you breed from them. 

Randy


----------

